# Canister Filter for 33 gallon



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm looking to get a canister filter for my start up 33 gallon tank. It is low-tech but going to be medium planted, maybe heavily planted in the far future. 

I'm looking at a Fluval 306 or Eheim 2215 which I believe are comparable. I don't really want to get into the Fluval vs Eheim debate as it is pretty much Coke vs Pepsi - both will do the job fine and you have loyalty to one or the other, but feel free to comment on preference and reasoning as well if you like 

However, what I am more interested in is this too much filtration for my 33 gallon? Should I look at the Fluval 206 and Eheim 2213 instead? 

Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a 2213 in my planted 20 gallon and it's too LITTLE filtration. If you are going heavily planted you will want at least a 2215 I would think. The 306 or the 2215 would both do fine I would think. The ribbed hose in the Fluvals are a pain though, as the planted detritus gets lodged in the ribs. Smooth hose is the way to go if you choose the Fluval.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I use a 2213 in my planted 20 gallon and it's too LITTLE filtration. If you are going heavily planted you will want at least a 2215 I would think. The 306 or the 2215 would both do fine I would think. The ribbed hose in the Fluvals are a pain though, as the planted detritus gets lodged in the ribs. Smooth hose is the way to go if you choose the Fluval.


Does Fluval sell the smooth hose? How would you replace the ribbed hose?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No you would have to use your own vinyl hose. I don't have a fluval anymore so I can't remember how they are attached but you can just clamp vinyl on them. For that reason alone I would go Eheim. Their hose is think and flexible.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No you would have to use your own vinyl hose. I don't have a fluval anymore so I can't remember how they are attached but you can just clamp vinyl on them. For that reason alone I would go Eheim. Their hose is think and flexible.


Other than the hose, I'm guessing both work just as well outside of the functionality?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

From my personal preference, I found them both to be quiet (I had a 204 and still run the 2213). The release mechanism was finicky in my 204 and failed eventually. I also found it a lot more work to clean and its flow reduced much quicker than the Eheim. But overall the filter worked well. Just not as smooth running as the Eheim classic.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

2wheelsx2 said:


> From my personal preference, I found them both to be quiet (I had a 204 and still run the 2213). The release mechanism was finicky in my 204 and failed eventually. I also found it a lot more work to clean and its flow reduced much quicker than the Eheim. But overall the filter worked well. Just not as smooth running as the Eheim classic.


Gotcha, I've heard that Fluval has made lots of improvements to their 06 line which should make it easier to work with (outside of their ribbed hose). I guess ultimately the 306 or 2215 should be the size to look for filteration for my 33 gallon. I guess between both I'll just go with what's cheaper but if similar sounds like Eheim is the safer bet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 306 will be cheaper for sure in Canada. It does the job just fine so if the pricepoint works for you then it's hard to beat.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The 306 will be cheaper for sure in Canada. It does the job just fine so if the pricepoint works for you then it's hard to beat.


That's true. Thanks for your help! Anyway, 206 is too small and 406 would be too big?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The 206 would be too small in a planted tank. The 406 would not be too big if you go CO2 and have huge plant mass. I actually want a 2215 for my 20 gallon. Planted tanks really block the flow and choke up the filter fast so a bigger filter than usual is good.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

My 33 gallon will have quite a bit of fish but its not going to be heavily planted or high tech. Just a low tech tank likely medium planted. 

So looks like the 206/2213 is def out but the 306/2215 should be sufficient? I guess 406/2217 is fine too as larger filters wont hurt but in my case the 306/2215 is the way to go?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think in a low tech setup with weekly large water changes the 2215 will be perfect. I always tell people to save the money on canisters and change mor water. If money wasn't a big deal the fancy canisters are nice (I have 4 Eheims) but when in doubt, change more water.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to run a Fluval 206 plus an Aquaclear 50 in a planted 36 bow front. This worked extremely well although I think the Fluval 206 could have handled the job on its own.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

306 will be sufficient for a low tech but I would go with the 406 because you may want to go high tech down the road. The more filteration the better. Also, the high water flow will pick up any detritus depending on how you set up your waterflow. In low tech tanks its very easy to get algae in areas where you have dead spots because yoy wont be running co2. Co2 helps plants absorb extra nutrients in your water. I have a 75g planted high tech and I'm running a fluval fx6 and it's the perfect water flow for me. Every set up is different though. It really depends on how you plan to scape the aquarium.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I think I'd like to go a bit bigger than what is necessary for my tank so the 306/2215 seem to be the choice. However, since it probably won't be heavily planted (like seeing the fish swim), medium planted at best, not sure if I would need to go with the 406. Not planning on upgrading to a bigger tank anytime soon.. well at least not for a few years..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the 306 if you find you have dead spots the solution would be to add a powerhead and not to add more filtration anyway. I have powerheads in everyone of my tanks except the smallest because scapes always block the flow. Plus it's way cheaper to add a powerhead, usually, than to buy a bigger filter.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Would a spraybar help instead of a power head?


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

khiyasu said:


> Would a spraybar help instead of a power head?


If you plan to plant it power heads are the way to go. Spraybars are to minimize waterflow.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

2wheelsx2 said:


> With the 306 if you find you have dead spots the solution would be to add a powerhead and not to add more filtration anyway. I have powerheads in everyone of my tanks except the smallest because scapes always block the flow. Plus it's way cheaper to add a powerhead, usually, than to buy a bigger filter.


Purchasing a 306 plus a power head will cost fairly close to a 406 though... but your right. You're able to manipulate the water flow much better with both the power head and a canister rather then going with a 406 with the 1 outflow.


----------

